# New Shu Curler



## simplycathy (Apr 27, 2007)

Has anyone tried it yet?  Is it that different from the old one?  And does anyone know where you can get one other than the shu website?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 27, 2007)

i'm thinking that you can get it at the boutique but i'm not sure because i have never bought anything from Shu.


----------



## piperbaby (Aug 11, 2007)

I got mine at Nordies and it does come with the refill pad
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was tempted to get one off ebay but I was afraid it would be fake and I wouldnt know enough to know the difference


----------



## addicted2mac (Aug 13, 2007)

i got mine at sephora. i love it! i don't know why but i kept the box. it's nice! i have my 4 moonbathe e/s and 2 l/s in it. lol.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 14, 2007)

oh man I need to get this ASAP! i have the old version but am sooo yearning for this!


----------



## jilliandanica (Aug 14, 2007)

whats the difference?


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

The pad goes edge to edge - I really like the new version - I had to get it as soon as it came out - the old one pinched me and the new version doesn't and curls much better.


----------



## pinkular (Sep 17, 2007)

i got mine off the shu website. at first i liked the old one better cuz it seemed to give more of a curl but after a few comparison tests i discovered it was about the same. my only complaint is that they didnt offer it with a case- i keep it in the box now but would rather have one of the nice zip up cases. oh well....


----------



## shanidy (Oct 25, 2007)

I like the old one...thinking about trying the new one.  I so wish that they would sell refill pads!  Argh!


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shanidy* 

 
_I like the old one...thinking about trying the new one.  I so wish that they would sell refill pads!  Argh!_

 
I guess this is why they don't.

the silicone pad should be changed after 3 months of use (a replacement pad is included) and the Eyelash Curler should be replaced altogether after 6 months. (from Sephora.com)

I've used mine for over two years and just put the new pad in a few months ago. Do you guys go by their recomendation?


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shadowaddict* 

 
_I guess this is why they don't.

the silicone pad should be changed after 3 months of use (a replacement pad is included) and the Eyelash Curler should be replaced altogether after 6 months. (from Sephora.com)

I've used mine for over two years and just put the new pad in a few months ago. Do you guys go by their recomendation?_

 
Nah. I don't think the whole curler needs to be replaced after 6 months. I think they're just trying to get you to spend more, lol. I know you could prob find some curler pads on ebay for shisheido, but I dont know if they fit the shu, or if the pad is the same quality (silicone, the design). 

I have noticed that my pad is no spring chicken anymore, though, so I might toy with the eBay pads just to see, rather than shelling out another 20 bucks again...but let it be known that if I do have to buy a whole nother one, it would TOTALLY be worth it!


----------



## matsubie (Dec 9, 2007)

i bought the new shu uemura eyelash curler at sephora.  i really like this one b/c the new silicone pad prevents any pinching....and the curler prevents any obvious curling lines that are caused with other curlers i have tried.  i'm asian and i read from a few reviews on forums that some asian gals did not like the shu curlers but they seem to work fine for me.  i think it all depends on the shape of ones' eyes.  

all in all, the money spent for this curler is well worth it in my opinion.


----------



## jade8783 (Dec 10, 2007)

Me too. I bought my last week and have gone crazy for this one. I can't say anything but"you can't go any wrong with that". No pinching, the curve you make is smoothly curled, not L-shaped. Although I'm Asian, I like it better than the Shiseido one since the Shiseido curler makes my eyelashed L-shaped, which is unnatural.
If you have small eyes, go for mini Shu curlersold in Nordstrom exclusively, it's smaller, fits better for you.


----------



## hunnysuckle (Dec 10, 2007)

the shiseido pads works in a pinch but its been a while since i've had the curler. i need to try the new version!


----------



## rbella (Jan 9, 2008)

Sweet Lord this is the best curler I have ever used!! I tried the Japonesque curler along with a variety of others that did nothing but pinch the heck out of my eye or put a dent in the middle of my lashes b/c I couldn't get the curler back far enough.  

This one actually opens up wide enough to put back up against the base of my lashes (including the far inner and far outer ones) and the silicone pad doesn't pinch!  It's awesome.  I also only have to use it once on each eye versus other curlers that I would have to use in 3 sections on each eye just to make sure all the lashes got curled.  Love it, Love it, Love it!!!!!!


----------



## corngrl2 (Jan 10, 2008)

I love love love this eyelash curler!


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

I didn't even know there was an "old" eyelash curler that they used to sell :X  I just recently purchased this at the Shu Uemura store at the mall (I didn't even know they opened up their own boutique there!  I must really be behind the times lol) and I love it.  Did anybody try the mini eyelash curler yet?  I was kind of wondering if it would be worth getting because I feel like the regular one works great for me and that should be enough?

As far as the whole replacing thing go, I think every 6 months is too much also - it's a little ridiculous (obvious to try to get our money lol) but I think once you notice wear/tear on it after using the second replacement pad, I would just get a new one altogether.  I feel like using another company's rubber pads on it would be like...using monster truck wheels on your car.  It might still work all right and stuff but I don't think it would be the same as it is supposed to work.


----------

